# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کنکور مجدد دانشجویان دانشگاه ازاد زیرگروه پزشکی

## .Mohamad.

با سلام
بنده دانشجوی د دانشگاه آزاد هستم و بنا به دلایل شخصی از الان قصد خواندن برای کنکور ۹۵ را دارم.

لطفا راهنمایی کنید که باید مرخصی بگیرم یا انصراف ؟
و باید حتما تا قبل ثبت نام کنکور بروم دانشگاه برای انجام کارها ؟؟
چون راه دور است میگویم


لطفا راهنمایی کنید



ممنون

----------


## ah.at

تو این تاپیک همه چیز رو گفتیم .

اینم لینکش :

تایپیک دانشجویان انصرافی کنکوری95 - صفحه 8

----------


## .Mohamad.

دوست عزیز

با عرض معذرت سوال من از دانشجویان بود  که مطلع باشند. نه داوطلبان کنکور . 

و دیگه اینکه اصلا به سوالی مانند سوال من پاسخ داده نشده . 



سوال من اینه

تا قبل مرداد میشه انصراف داد ؟ طی این مدت نیاز نیست کاری کرد ؟ سربازی چی میشه . 



لطفا مشاوران و دانشجویانی که اطلاع دارند پاسخ بدن . در غیر این صورت نیازی به پاسخگویی دیگر دوستان نیست و از سایت های دیگه کمک می گیرم




با تشکر

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

> دوست عزیز
> 
> با عرض معذرت سوال من از دانشجویان بود  که مطلع باشند. نه داوطلبان کنکور . 
> 
> و دیگه اینکه اصلا به سوالی مانند سوال من پاسخ داده نشده . 
> 
> 
> 
> سوال من اینه
> ...


ترم چندی ؟ متولد چندی ؟

----------


## .Mohamad.

> ترم چندی ؟ متولد چندی ؟


ترم 3 . متولد 74

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

> ترم 3 . متولد 74


*۲ سال فرجه میده نظام وظیفه , الان شما سال سومت هست , اگه انصراف بدی باید بری سربازی*

----------


## .Mohamad.

> *۲ سال فرجه میده نظام وظیفه , الان شما سال سومت هست , اگه انصراف بدی باید بری سربازی*


نه. کلا یک سال رفتم . یعنی ترم یک و دو رو تمام کردم . اشتباها گفتم . میخوام برم ترم 3

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

> نه. کلا یک سال رفتم . یعنی ترم یک و دو رو تمام کردم . اشتباها گفتم . میخوام برم ترم 3


*
فرقی نداره , شما سال ۹۲ مشمول بودی , کنکور ۹۵ هستش , میشه ۳ سال , انصراف بدی یقینا باید دفترچه آماده به خدمت پر کنی , اگه قبول هم بشی برات معافیت تحصیلی صادر نمیشه .*

----------


## وحید ی

> با سلام
> بنده دانشجوی دکتری دامپزشکی دانشگاه آزاد هستم و بنا به دلایل شخصی از الان قصد خواندن برای کنکور ۹۵ را دارم.
> 
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید که باید مرخصی بگیرم یا انصراف ؟
> و باید حتما تا قبل ثبت نام کنکور بروم دانشگاه برای انجام کارها ؟؟
> چون راه دور است میگویم
> 
> 
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید
> ...


 ...میتونید یک ترم مرخصی بگیرید اگه قبول شدین انصراف بدین یا الان برین کامل انصراف بدین... موقع ثبت نام کنکور هم نمیخواد بنویسین دانشجو بودین و انصراف دادین

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

> ...میتونید یک ترم مرخصی بگیرید اگه قبول شدین انصراف بدین یا الان برین کامل انصراف بدین... موقع ثبت نام کنکور هم نمیخواد بنویسین دانشجو بودین و انصراف دادین


*آقا چرا اطلاعات غلط میدی به مردم ؟!!! دانشگاه واسه معافیت تحصیلی استعلام میگیره از نظام وظیفه , اگه از معافیت تحصیلیش استفاده کرده باشه که کرده دیگه براش صادر نمیکنن ... این سخنرانی شما برای متولدین ۷۵ درست هستش که هنوز یکسال فرجه دارن نه ایشون ...*

----------


## وحید ی

> *آقا چرا اطلاعات غلط میدی به مردم ؟!!! دانشگاه واسه معافیت تحصیلی استعلام میگیره از نظام وظیفه , اگه از معافیت تحصیلیش استفاده کرده باشه که کرده دیگه براش صادر نمیکنن ... این سخنرانی شما برای متولدین ۷۵ درست هستش که هنوز یکسال فرجه دارن نه ایشون ...*


سلام اولا ارومتر چرا اینقد عصبانی هستی دعوا که نداریم داریم نظر میدیم به همین سادگی
ثانیا تو پستشون بحث سربازی نکردن شاید معافن ...اگه سربازی دارن اصلا نمیتونن کنکور امتحان بدن چون مشمول حساب میشن
اما اگه سربازی ندارن بحثش جداست و میتونن مرخصی بگیرن اگه قبول شدن برن انصراف بدن خواستن هم کاملا میتونن الان انصراف بدن
ثالثا دیدی دعوا نداشت فقط اطلاعات همدیگه رو کامل کردیم .موفق باشین

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

> سلام اولا ارومتر چرا اینقد عصبانی هستی دعوا که نداریم داریم نظر میدیم به همین سادگی
> ثانیا تو پستشون بحث سربازی نکردن شاید معافن ...اگه سربازی دارن اصلا نمیتونن کنکور امتحان بدن چون مشمول حساب میشن
> اما اگه سربازی ندارن بحثش جداست و میتونن مرخصی بگیرن اگه قبول شدن برن انصراف بدن خواستن هم کاملا میتونن الان انصراف بدن
> ثالثا دیدی دعوا نداشت اطلاعات هم رو کامل کردیم .موفق باشین





> دوست عزیز
> 
> *با عرض معذرت سوال من از دانشجویان بود که مطلع باشند. نه داوطلبان کنکور .* 
> 
> و دیگه اینکه اصلا به سوالی مانند سوال من پاسخ داده نشده . 
> 
> 
> 
> سوال من اینه
> ...


*
این بالایی کامنت دوستمون هست , جای اولا ثانیا ثالثا گفتن یه دور با دقت دو خطی که پررنگ و قرمز کردم رو بخونید ... در ضمن عصبانی شدن من به خاطر اینه که اطلاعات غلط دادید , موفق باشید .*

----------


## وحید ی

> *
> این بالایی کامنت دوستمون هست , جای اولا ثانیا ثالثا گفتن یه دور با دقت دو خطی که پررنگ و قرمز کردم رو بخونید ... در ضمن عصبانی شدن من به خاطر اینه که اطلاعات غلط دادید , موفق باشید .*


اخه بازم نیاز نیست عصبانی بشی خونسردیتو همیشه حفظ کن...خوب دستت درد نکنه اطلاعات درست میدی به اطرافیانت منتهی با ارامش اینکار رو کن ... 
 اطلاعات من نادرست نبود عزیزم پاسخ من به پست اولشون بود....وگرنه موضوع سربازی و کنکور یک موضوع بدهی هست که نه تنها شما که همه میدونن کسی که مشمول باشه کنکور نمیتونه بده...اگه انصراف بده دانشگاه با نظام وظیفه مکاتبه میکنه ومشمول حساب میشه دانشگاه هم قبول بشه باز بر اساس مکاتبه دانشگاه و نظام وظیفه نمیذارن ادامه بده و باید بره دفترچه بگیرههه
در کل همیشه ارامشتو حفظ کن و مهربون باش...

----------


## bahram777

برای انصراف میتونی بعد از نتایج اولیه کنکور اقدام کنی.واسه مرخصی باید قبل از شروع ترم بری دانشگاه.معافیت هم تا یک سال پس از انصراف مجددا صادر میشه برات.برای اینکه مطمئن بشی لینک زیر که سایت نطام وظیفه هستشو نگاه کن سازمان وظیفه عمومی ناجا - معافیت تحصیلی دانشجویان

----------


## ali-sniper

> *۲ سال فرجه میده نظام وظیفه , الان شما سال سومت هست , اگه انصراف بدی باید بری سربازی*


سلام و درود بر همگان
جناب آدولف هیتلر برا چی وقتی از چیزی اطلاع نداری کامنت دروغین میذاری؟
من خودم دانشجوی دکتری دامپزشکی آزاد کرج بودم بعد از 2 ترم خوندن کنکور دادم و همین رشته رو علوم تحقیقات قبول شدم و از ترم 3 تا 6 تو علوم تحقیقات خوندم.
ولی وقتی از کرج انصراف دادم و برای وضعیت نظام وظیفه رفتم دانشگاه علوم تحقیقات بهم یه نامه دادن که بردم پلیس + 10 و اونجا هیچ صحبتی از 2 سال فورجه و این داستان ها نبود، معافیت تحصیلی قبلیم رو باطل کردن و معافیت جدید صادر کردن. من متولد 72 هستم و و ورودی 91 بودم که سال 92 و قبل از ترم 3 انصراف دادم.
البته دیگه بماند که باز بعد ترم 6 از علوم تحقیقات هم انصراف دادم...

----------

